# DIY tank divider esy version (thanks to Eudie from UB)



## ikermalli

Go to Walmart and Pick up #7 craft mesh in the art&crafts section for about a dollar a sheet.

Then go to school supplies and get one of those report covers with the plastic spines ( a pack is about 3 Dollars)

Measure the dimensions of your tank that you would like to put the diver in. Once you find that then cut your craft canvas a bit bigger than that so it will have to be forced a bit to be put in.

Put the plastic spines on

Put the divider where you want and the pressure should hold it in place. If you do not want to cut it longer or don't trust this way you can cut for the perfect size for your tank but go to the pet department and pick up some aquarium sealant. Then all you have to do is glue the outside if the spines and put it in your tank and there you have it your own DIY divider. Oh and yes it has holes in it so you can share a heater and a filter or get two small filters if you like. This was modified from the way Eudie from UB put it. Hope this helps someone


----------



## shade2dope

Cool but id rather just buy one for 5 dollars then go through all that lol


----------



## ikermalli

It is actually not hard and for like 3 Bucks you could make like 3-4 dividers, also the ones with holes in them cost more over here


----------



## ikermalli

talk about saving a lot of money! (in the long run)


----------



## ikermalli

good idea! I think I might do that!


----------



## Buggy

I used the plastic mesh but the cover spines sounds like a good idea. i had trouble keeping mine in place.


----------



## ikermalli

lol, or you could get suction cups ans slit a tight spot for the mesh to go through, i prefer the plastic spines though


----------



## Guest

sounds good...I might make ne for my betta.

Pics?


----------



## ikermalli

I have to go out and buy that stuff for my ten gallon so I will get pic up in a week, I'll see if I can find some on google


----------



## ikermalli




----------



## shade2dope

I take what I said back .Iam going to do this. I wonder how much it will be for me to divide my 20 gallon in like 12,( 6 front 6 Back ) beter that jars


----------



## Ice Prince

wow that really looks good. i might try that.


----------



## fishbone

How fine is a #7 sheet? I ask because I wonder if it would be fine enough to hold ghost shrimp larvae from passing through and yet not too restrictive to cause stagnant water issues?
I'm trying to breed some shrimp but I'm not having any luck by moving them to another tank. Figured I'd try my luck with a tank divider. I have to use it to keep the shrimp away from the filter intake and the fish away from the larvae


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri

will platy fry go threw the holes of the mesh? need to know soon shes about to have babies!


----------



## emc7

the needlepoint mesh walmart sells will hold platy fry. Prob. not egglayer fry.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri

my walmart does not have its fabric section andymore! so they do not have any mesh! can i use anything else?


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri

would screening work?


----------



## lohachata

you should be able to find it at most all craft stores such as pat catans or michael's..


----------



## emc7

You want something rigid. If you use something floppy, you'll have to seal all around it and hold it in place while it dries. Eggcrate light diffuser is often used for big cichlids, but platies would swim right through.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri

oh okay i have one about 15 mins away i cant wait to make one!


----------



## wed

i really want to try this but im scared it wont hold up! lol


----------



## temptresskitty

That is a absolutely great idea. I might have to talk to my boyfriend about doing something like that. I wanted to get a divider anyways, and this seams like it would work wonderfully, other then my tank already being cycled, and fish living in it already... Grrr... 




ohhmgeitsbri said:


> my walmart does not have its fabric section andymore! so they do not have any mesh! can i use anything else?


That sucks, Can try Michael's, Handcock Fabrics, or any other fabric store... If it does not work, I do not see why a mesh type screen wont work for this, just be sure to soak it in cold water and bleach, before you make it, and also make sure you wash it off completely after the bleach too.


----------

